# [Tipps gewünscht] Große Barbe zubereiten (Vergessen zu entschuppen)



## tmoii (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Am Wochenende hatte ich das _Glück_ eine recht große Barbe zu fangen. Als Jungangler der bisher nur eine Hand voll Forellen an Land gezogen hat, war ich nach der Landung des ungeplanten Beifangs zunächst überfordert und musste auf die Schnelle entscheiden ob ich diesen Fisch verwerten kann. Da ja das Freilassen offiziell verboten ist (andere Thematik die her nicht aufgerissen werden soll) und einige Zuschauer in der Nähe waren, habe ich mich dazu entschieden den Fisch mitzunehmen.

Nun liest man im Internet vermehrt, dass Barben wohl keine so tollen Speisefische sind, dass ihr Rogen und das Bauchfleisch (in der Laichzeit) giftig sind, und dass die Ypsilon-Gräten recht nervig sind.

Nun ja, ich möchte den Fisch aber trotzdem verwerten und wäre hier über Tipps sehr dankbar.

Als absoluter Anfänger - bitte verurteilt meine Dummheit nicht zu sehr - habe ich vergessen den Fisch zu entschuppen bevor ich ihn ausgenommen habe. Er liegt nun in meinem Gefrierfach, hat sein Schuppenkleid aber noch an. Ich hatte schon gelesen, dass man die Haut von Barben wohl eh nicht essen sollte, aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.

Der Fisch ist mit seinen *60 cm* sehr groß und wiegt etwa *2 kg*.

*Folgende Fragen:*
1. Soll / kann ich den Fisch nach dem Auftauen noch entschuppen?
2. Wir sind lange nach der Laichzeit, ich habe beim ausnehmen keinen Rogen gesehen, der Fisch sollte also nicht mehr giftig sein oder?
3. Was muss ich mit den Ypsilon-Gräten machen? Ich habe gelesen die können bei mancher Zubereitungs-Methode so unschädlich gemacht werden, dass man sie mitessen kann.
4. Wie sollte ich diesen Fisch am besten zubereiten? Grill, Ofen, Filets, Fischbuletten, etc.?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2018)

tmoii schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Am Wochenende hatte ich das _Glück_ eine recht große Barbe zu fangen. *Folgende Fragen:*
> 1. Soll / kann ich den Fisch nach dem Auftauen noch entschuppen?
> ...


1. Ja.
2. An dem Gift würde auch keiner sterben, maximal die Scheisserei kriegen. Jetzt ist es eh kein Thema.
3. Mach am besten "Pflanzl" - also Fischbouletten - draus. Damit wäre 4. auch gleich beantwortet. Das ist auch keine Notlösung, sondern zusammen mit einem schönen Kartoffelsalat eine schöne Mahlzeit.


----------



## renrök (15. Oktober 2018)

Evtl. wäre Räuchern noch eine Alternative (falls möglich), geht auch mit Schuppen.

Der Ehrlichkeit halber muss ich aus Erfahrung aber sagen, ist nicht so der Hit.
Bei mir war der 1. Versuch völlig ok. Geschmacklich durchaus ansprechend.
Danach habe ich noch zwei mal ne Barbe geräuchert, die aber leider völlig ungenießbar waren. Keine Ahnung, woran das lag.
Seid dem setz ich alle zurück.

Wobei ich dein Problem verstehe, das Zurücksetzen ist verboten und dann noch Publikum...

Denke, ein Versuch Buletten draus zu machen ist ebenfalls empfehlenswert, wie Andal bereits schrieb.

Sag auf jeden Fall Guten Appetit


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2018)

Der Geschmack hängt wohl stark vom Gewässer ab.
Wäre auf jeden Fall interessant zu hören, wie die Barbe letztendlich zubereitet wurde und wie sie dann geschmeckt hat


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Oktober 2018)

Meine Frau liebt Barben (Weißfisch allgemein) und hat die von mir gefangenen Barben immer Cross gebraten, Chillisoße dazu, fertig.

Entschuppen würde ich die aber auf jeden Fall noch.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Oktober 2018)

Wildschweine lieben auch Fisch, die hätte ich gleich im nächsten Wildgehege entsorgt.


----------



## tmoii (16. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Ich gebe gerne Rückmeldung wenn der Fisch zurbereitet wurde!

Dass die Wildschweine auch etwas zu essen brauchen ist klar, dafür schlage ich aber keinen Fisch ab.

Bisher habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit zu räuchern, sonst wäre das sicher auch ein guter Versuch!



Andal schrieb:


> 1. Ja.
> 2. An dem Gift würde auch keiner sterben, maximal die Scheisserei kriegen. Jetzt ist es eh kein Thema.
> 3. Mach am besten "Pflanzl" - also Fischbouletten - draus. Damit wäre 4. auch gleich beantwortet. Das ist auch keine Notlösung, sondern zusammen mit einem schönen Kartoffelsalat eine schöne Mahlzeit.



Ich finde sicher noch ein gutes Rezept für die Fischpflanzl. Zwei Fragen aber vorweg: Ich denke hierzu muss ich den Fisch zunächst filetieren und die Haut abziehen? Und dann bleibt die Frage nach den Ypsilon-Gräten, muss ich die mit der Pinzette rausholen oder stören diese bei den Pflanzl nicht?

Dankeschön.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Oktober 2018)

Um aus dem "Wildschweinfutter" Fischfrikadellen zu machen, wirst Du wohl nicht umhinkommen, Dir noch einen Fleischwolf anzuschaffen.


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2018)

tmoii schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Ich gebe gerne Rückmeldung wenn der Fisch zurbereitet wurde!
> 
> Dass die Wildschweine auch etwas zu essen brauchen ist klar, dafür schlage ich aber keinen Fisch ab.
> 
> ...


Schuppen reicht. Die Haut kannst du dran lassen, oder nicht - ganz nach Geschmack. Ich mach sie ab, dann muss ich vorher nicht schuppen. Die feinen Gräten macht die kleinste Scheibe vom Wolf weg...


----------



## JottU (16. Oktober 2018)

Schuppen, würzen, mehlieren, braten. 
Bei ner 60er ist das mit den Gräten ja nicht mehr ganz so fieselig.


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2018)

...und am Ende feststellen, dass es deutlich schmackhaftere Fische als eben Barben, Aiteln und Alande gibt.


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und am Ende feststellen, dass es deutlich schmackhaftere Fische als eben Barben, Aiteln und Alande gibt.



Mrs. Minimax, die grünbewegte Superverwerterin und Versorgerin volljähriger Kinder fordert Fisch. Wer bin ich, Liebhaber englischer Angelpraxis und sorgfältiger Zurücksetzer auch und grade von Weissfischen dies in Frage zu stellen? Nun werden schlimme Zeiten an meinen Flüssen und Teichen anbrechen, denn den Fleischwolf habe ich grade gehorsamst bestellt.
Als kleine Geste der Auflehnung werde ich beim Tellerfüllen kreativ sein: "Das ist Ignatz, das ist Peter, und oh ja, das ist Marie, die wollte grade laichen. Darf ich dir noch ein Stück von Wilhelm vorlegen?"
Mal ernsthaft: Ich filetiere die armen kleinen, Schneide die Haut ab (dann muss ich vorher nicht schuppen, richtig?) ab in en wolf auf feinster Scheibe, und schon habe ich die Rohmasse, oder gilts besonderes zu beachtenß


----------



## reticulatus (16. Oktober 2018)

tmoii schrieb:


> *Folgende Fragen:*
> 1. Soll / kann ich den Fisch nach dem Auftauen noch entschuppen?
> 2. Wir sind lange nach der Laichzeit, ich habe beim ausnehmen keinen Rogen gesehen, der Fisch sollte also nicht mehr giftig sein oder?
> 3. Was muss ich mit den Ypsilon-Gräten machen? Ich habe gelesen die können bei mancher Zubereitungs-Methode so unschädlich gemacht werden, dass man sie mitessen kann.
> 4. Wie sollte ich diesen Fisch am besten zubereiten? Grill, Ofen, Filets, Fischbuletten, etc.?




Servus,

zu 1.:

Wenn du den Fisch nicht räuchern kannst, dann kommt es auf diue Zubereitungsart an, ob er geschuppt werden muß oder nicht.
Macht man Fischfrikadellen, Fischwürste oder ähnliches daraus, erübrigt sich die Schupperei.

zu 2.:

Erübrigt sich, wie ja schon einige Male zu Lesen gewesen ist!

zu 3.:

Weißfische ab bestimmter Größe bereite ich gerne im Backteig(Bierteig, Weinteig) zu, hierfür müssen die geschuppten Filets geschröpft werden, d.h. man schneidet alle paar Millimeter von der Fleischseite aus Richtung Haut ohne Letztere jedoch zu verletzten, die Gräten werden regelrecht zerhäckselt.
Weiter werden die Filets dann mit Zitronensaft oder Essig behandelt, welcher den kleingeschnittenen Gräten das Kalzium entzieht und sie so weicher macht.
Anschließend mit Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika würzen und durch den Backteig ziehen und in der Friteuse oder Pfanne  knusprig ausbacken, dazu Sauce Remoulade/ Sauce Tartar und einen Kartoffelsalat in beliebiger Ausführung!

Eine weitere sehr schmackhafte Zubereitung wäre aus Weißfisch "Bratheringe" herzustellen, die Gräten sind dann auch durch den Essigsud weicher geworden und stören beim Essen nicht mehr wirklich.


zu 4.:

Siehe 3.!

Weitere sehr schmackhafte Zubereitungen wären Steckerlfisch, den Fisch in Stücken frittieren ( vorher Stücke schneiden und das Rückenfleisch alle paar Millimeter  von der Haut her einschneiden, anschließend Behandlung wie Backfisch, natur oder mehliert frittieren, Beilagen nach Wahl) geräuchert auch eine sehr gute Möglichkeit ( ich habe mit Weißfischen das Räuchern gelernt), aus der Alufolie/ dem Bratschlauch oder dem Backofen auch nicht ganz zu verachten!




Andal schrieb:


> ...und am Ende feststellen, dass es deutlich schmackhaftere Fische als eben Barben, Aiteln und Alande gibt.




Würde ich so nicht stehen lassen!

Man kann aus allen Fischen was schmackhaftes zubereiten, es kommt immer darauf an , aus welchem Gewässer die Friedfische stammen.
Das Zweite sind die hohe Anzahl der Gräten, was viele von der Zubereitung von Weißfischen abhält, sie greifen lieber zu den sogenannten "Edelfischen", obwohl das Fleisch der Weißfische auch nicht besser oder schlechter ist!!!


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2018)

Das einzige, was man beachten sollte, ist die Temperatur. Zu  warm sollte das nicht werden, weil es sonst nicht g'scheit bindet und sich kaltes Fischfleisch, leicht angefrorenes Fischfleisch leichter schneiden lässt - auch von den Maschinen!


----------



## sprogoe (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte mal ein leckeres Rezept für Fischfrikadellen eingestellt, schau mal:
https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/in...e-zum-thema-brassen.30112/page-4#post-4759445


----------



## tmoii (16. Oktober 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Schuppen reicht. Die Haut kannst du dran lassen, oder nicht - ganz nach Geschmack. Ich mach sie ab, dann muss ich vorher nicht schuppen. Die feinen Gräten macht die kleinste Scheibe vom Wolf weg...



Danke für die Info. Ich muss noch lernen wie man die Haut abbekommt, da gibts hoffentlich Anleitungen im Netz.



JottU schrieb:


> Schuppen, würzen, mehlieren, braten.
> Bei ner 60er ist das mit den Gräten ja nicht mehr ganz so fieselig.



Wie machst du die Gräten raus? Es gibt ja den Weg, die Ypsilon-Gräten mit etwas Fleisch-Verlust in Keilform auszuschneiden, oder halt jede einzelne mit der Pinzette rauszuholen.



reticulatus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> zu 1.:
> 
> ...



Du machst die Haut also auch ab, wenn du Fischfrikadellen machst, sonst würde sich das Schuppen ja nicht erübrigen oder? Oder zerlegt der Fleischwolf die Schuppen auch und macht sie essbar?
Steckerlfisch habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, bei einem 2kg Fisch ist das aber sicher eine Herausforderung alles gleichmäßig durchzugrillen. Werden die kleinen Ypsilon-Gräten durch das Grillen auch unschädlich gemacht?



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein leckeres Rezept für Fischfrikadellen eingestellt, schau mal:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/in...e-zum-thema-brassen.30112/page-4#post-4759445



Danke für die Anleitung, das hört sich lecker an.


----------



## JottU (16. Oktober 2018)

tmoii schrieb:


> Wie machst du die Gräten raus? Es gibt ja den Weg, die Ypsilon-Gräten mit etwas Fleisch-Verlust in Keilform auszuschneiden, oder halt jede einzelne mit der Pinzette rauszuholen.



In dem Fall mach ich die Gräten erst beim essen aus. In 10cm Stücke geschnittenen Fisch rundherum braten, auf dem Teller dann am Rücken einschneiden, aufklappen, Gräten rauspulen und essen.
In unserer Anglerfamilie erwartet aber auch keiner grätenfreien Fisch auf dem Teller.


----------

